# what's the difference between Fulcrum Racing 5 and 7 wheelsets?



## e-rider (26 Apr 2010)

As title - I know the Racing 5s cost £60 more than the 7s but what are the main differences?


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Apr 2010)

Weight is a fairly noticable difference

Upgrade from 7 to 5 gives you a saving of 80g front and 90g rear. Total saving 170g.

This is despite a higher spoke count on the 5's vs the 7's, more spokes hence a potentially stiffer wheel.


Note: The above is based on the sales patter on their website!


----------



## e-rider (27 Apr 2010)

I just looked on the web and they both have the same number of spokes - 20 front; 24 rear. The 5s are lighter than the 7s though, as you say.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Apr 2010)

This is where I found the info on different spoke counts. Taken from Fulcrums site

Fulcrum Racing 7:


> *Twenty 2 mm spokes *are radially laced *on the front wheel* to improve the bike's aerodynamics. The *rear wheel*, on the other hand, *has 24 spokes* laced according to Fulcrum's renowned 2:1 Two-to-One™ geometry to improve transmission of the athlete's power.


Fulcrum Racing 5:


> 24 in the front wheel and 27 in the rear wheel.


----------



## adscrim (27 Apr 2010)

Merlin cycles are selling fulcrum 5 evo's for £150. An absolute bargain in my opinion. (and the 7's for £120)


----------



## e-rider (27 Apr 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> This is where I found the info on different spoke counts. Taken from Fulcrums site
> 
> Fulcrum Racing 7:
> Fulcrum Racing 5:



I'm curious to know if they really have 27 spokes in the rear wheel. I've never seen wheels with an odd number of spokes before.


----------



## PpPete (28 Apr 2010)

I have heard of 27 spoke before, and first thought WTF.... surely the number must be divisble by 4 - or at the very least even. But reading the blurb suggests these would have 18 drive side, 9 non-drive side.
I suppose it makes some kind of sense....but not for me.


----------



## stephec (28 Apr 2010)

I had a pair of sevens a few years ago ,they felt heavy and dead. A pair of handbuilts with open pro rims felt a lot better, as did some Mavic Aksiums.


----------



## andy_wrx (28 Apr 2010)

The Fulcrum Racing 5 was available uptil 2006, was replaced by the Racing 5 Evo in 2007.

The original Racing 5's had 24 spokes on the front wheel and 27 on the rear, round J-shape double-butted spokes, radial at the front, and with 18 2-cross on the drive side of the rear and 9 radial on the non-drive side.

The Racing 5 Evo's have totally different hubs and rims, aero profile flat spokes, now 20 spokes on the front again radial, now with 16 2-cross on the drive side of the rear and 8 radial on the non-drive side. 

The Racing 7's came out later in 2007 and actually look very similar to the original 5's - 20 & 24 spokes front & rear, but round J-shape spokes and the hub design is the same.

Go into the tech docs section of the Fulcrum website and you'll find exploded views - the 7's are like the original 5's, the 5 Evo's are more like the 3's.


----------

